# R.J. Braverman revolver



## Shep (Jun 22, 2010)

Hoping someone can provide more info on the revolver in the pics below.
Both guns were made by R.J. Braverman Corp.
The folding Stinger Pen Gun (not NFA) is not all that rare. You see them for sale now and then, but the revolver is a mystery (at least to me)
It folds into the grip. Is a top break double action only .32acp.

My best guess is that it is one of a few tool room samples built for testing, but that it never actually went into production.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Although I know nothing about the folding .32, I do have a couple of comments:
• At last, mystery authors everywhere have a gun about which to accurately write, "He released the safety catch of his revolver." :smt083
• Although this little folder is nothing like a practical weapon, it certainly is very thoroughly conceived and quite cleverly designed. Note, for instance, the small "ears" meant to shield the trigger finger from powder burns.

"Toolroom sample"? Very likely. Major parts of the little revolver are castings, still rough from the mold and not fully machined. They bespeak perhaps-handmade wooden forms used to make sand-cast metal.


----------

